# Babie cane toad terrarium advice



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Ive found a little cane toad and made a setup, gimme advice pls my friends


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Dont know if he can get the fruitflys but i try it , he basic eat mealworms


----------



## Marvinxox (Dec 29, 2017)

Could you maybe send pictures of the setup you made?

Mealworms should be fine for it.
Are cane toads native in your area? - If yes, I´d recommend to release it somewhere in the wild, where it might have a good chance to survive on its own.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 29, 2017)

Marvinxox said:


> Could you maybe send pictures of the setup you made?
> 
> Mealworms should be fine for it.
> Are cane toads native in your area? - If yes, I´d recommend to release it somewhere in the wild, where it might have a good chance to survive on its own.


I think those pictures might be the set up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes this pictures is the setup,
Why release it?? To be smashed by a car? I want to have a pet toad and if he is not doimg well i will release but not yet. Ppl i am liking this frog more than my tarantula he is so full.of energy wh u think.pf release


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Yes this pictures is the setup,
> Why release it?? To be smashed by a car? I want to have a pet toad and if he is not doimg well i will release but not yet. Ppl i am liking this frog more than my tarantula he is so full.of energy wh u think.pf release


I am no frog expert nor keeper but personally, Id say until you can provide a much better set up, please release the little guy


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

I can do a better setup that is why im.asking more advice whats should i change im that setup???


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> I can do a better setup that is why im.asking more advice whats should i change im that setup???


I'd just say release the toad dude


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I'd just say release the toad dude


Lololol then u can have a toad and i cannot? Why ?


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

The toad is happy here he is in the dirt hunting fruit flys he have a pool he have a hide he have space to jump and dont have ppl and predator so i dont think i should release, where i fimd calcium e d3/free? On nature smashes egg casc maybe?


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

If u guys gimme a hand in setup advice instead of tell.me.to release will help.more the toad


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Lololol then u can have a toad and i cannot? Why ?


I dont have a toad, I preferably dont take native species out of their habitat without doing enough research and prior preparation to at least have appropriate housing and equipment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Dude we are talking of cane toad, they are killed here they are like plague


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Dont u know the story of bufo marinus?


----------



## Marvinxox (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Yes this pictures is the setup,
> Why release it?? To be smashed by a car? I want to have a pet toad and if he is not doimg well i will release but not yet. Ppl i am liking this frog more than my tarantula he is so full.of energy wh u think.pf release


Dude, they belong into the wild and if you let it free in an safe area, then it will propably be fine-



Amos aranha said:


> I can do a better setup that is why im.asking more advice whats should i change im that setup???


Get rid of the tinfoil. And the price-stickers(?). and this pill bottle. And the plastic bag. And basically everything else thats not natural.
And could you maybe send a better picture of the setup? Maybe taken from the top, so there is an overview of it?



Amos aranha said:


> The toad is happy here he is in the dirt hunting fruit flys he have a pool he have a hide he have space to jump and dont have ppl and predator so i dont think i should release, where i fimd calcium e d3/free? On nature smashes egg casc maybe?


Calcium is in egg shells, but I wouldn´t recommend to use it.
Just gie it the mealworms and that should do for now.
But if you really need this, then buy it.
If you really want to keep the toad fine, then you should care more about its wellbeeing than about not having to spend money for important supplements.



Amos aranha said:


> If u guys gimme a hand in setup advice instead of tell.me.to release will help.more the toad


As I´ve said.
It would be easier, if you could provide better pictures of your current setup.
But try to get an terrarium (or a aquarium with a lid) and proper substrate like coco fiber. Also a water bowl and a small hide are needed. And proper lightning (with UVB) would also be good.
And try to use things from a pet store, as they are sure to not have any stains of possibly harmful substances on them.
Also don´t handle it very much, because this is not good for amphibians, as they breathe through their skin.
And if you handle it, always wash your hands first (no soap, just warm water and make sure to get them really clean).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Ppl 


ShyDragoness said:


> I dont have a toad, I preferably dont take native species out of their habitat without doing enough research and prior preparation to at least have appropriate housing and equipment.


 they trow salt at them.to see them.melt. ppl are cruel and this frogs lives in the city


----------



## Marvinxox (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Dude we are talking of cane toad, they are killed here they are like plague


Maybe because they are a plague and damage the local ecosystem?

And also: Why the hell do you have a tarantula in your mouth on your profile picture?
Why would you do that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Marvinxox said:


> Dude, they belong into the wild and if you let it free in an safe area, then it will propably be fine-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro thk u very much for ur help, ill made a top setup wih the information u gave just the light uvb that will not be possible ,hope there is another way maybe give d3 u tell me.please if it is possible. Just meal worms and fruit flys are ok. I choose cane toad cuz of his resilianse i want him to grow strong help.me.with thhme uv problem, maybe put him im shade clse to sun light


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

They


Marvinxox said:


> Maybe because they are a plague and damage the local ecosystem?
> 
> And also: Why the hell do you have a tarantula in your mouth on your profile picture?
> Why would you do that?


 dont damage cuz they are native but ppl kill them cuz of ignorance they believe it can throw poisinous pee and blind the eyes forlife, ppla are crazy and the cars smasshl lots of them.in street and in nature they parents will eat them.. Like my tarantula lolol found in the street too rhat is just her molt


----------



## Marvinxox (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Bro thk u very much for ur help, ill made a top setup wih the information u gave just the light uvb that will not be possible ,hope there is another way maybe give d3 u tell me.please if it is possible. Just meal worms and fruit flys are ok. I choose cane toad cuz of his resilianse i want him to grow strong help.me.with thhme uv problem, maybe put him im shade clse to sun light


Okay, so based of these pictures I would recommend that you fully clean the enclosure of everything in it and then keep the toad on a bare bottom until you manage to get some proper substrate.
The water dish looks good, but try to put something in that helps the toad in climbing out.
And take the rusty metal out, as the toad might hurt itself on it.
So I´d recomment that for now, you take everything out of the enclosure and clean it (except the water dish, the hide and the toad). And in order of getting substrate, I think the cheapest thing would be that you take something from nature (best when the area is as clean as possible).
Also you could use eggshells and put them and some grain into a seperate box and add the mealworms. The worms will eat the eggshells (basically calcium) and when the toad eats them, it gets the calcium it needs.
I just googled it and found out that the toads don´t need the UVB, if they get a healty enough diet.
So try to feed the feeding insects for them with healthy things and then the toad will be healthy as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvinxox (Dec 29, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Bro thk u very much for ur help, ill made a top setup wih the information u gave just the light uvb that will not be possible ,hope there is another way maybe give d3 u tell me.please if it is possible. Just meal worms and fruit flys are ok. I choose cane toad cuz of his resilianse i want him to grow strong help.me.with thhme uv problem, maybe put him im shade clse to sun light


And if you redo the setup, maybe send pics of it again.
This would help, in giving further tips to make sure that your new pet has it as good as possible.


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

F


Marvinxox said:


> Okay, so based of these pictures I would recommend that you fully clean the enclosure of everything in it and then keep the toad on a bare bottom until you manage to get some proper substrate.
> The water dish looks good, but try to put something in that helps the toad in climbing out.
> And take the rusty metal out, as the toad might hurt itself on it.
> So I´d recomment that for now, you take everything out of the enclosure and clean it (except the water dish, the hide and the toad). And in order of getting substrate, I think the cheapest thing would be that you take something from nature (best when the area is as clean as possible).
> ...


riend so happy we had his convesation.. Never thought in put egg shel to.mealworms this is just genius. Ill.do that stuuff and send pics tomorrow


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

How they get d3??


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Dog food to mealworms may help too i.believe lots of minerals and stuff


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Made some changes already now is beter. But tomorrow ill do a.pro terrarium for it he need much more space and dirt and he deserves or she indont care about it sex


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 29, 2017)

Cane toads are pretty awful pests here in Australia, but if they're native it's fine. They're very easy to keep for an amphibian. 

Substrate: moist coco peat or soil/dirt. Make sure it's at least as deep as the toad is tall

Food: mealworms, crickets, cockroaches. They'll eat most insects as long as they can't fit in the toad's mouth

Hides: a halved terracotta pot, coconut hide, halved plastic pot, piece of plastic pipe, etc. they'll hide in anything that's like a small cave

Water: keep the substrate moist but not too wet and give it a water dish. The dish should be big enough for the whole road to fit in, but not too big because they still need room out of water. The dish should only be shallow, maybe a third to half the height of the toad


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 29, 2017)

Thx what about siza cage


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 30, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> Thx what about siza cage


Well adult cane toads get huge, but don't move much unless looking for a mate or if they're hungry. So I'd say an average 20 gallon tank would be good for an adult, a baby can be housed in something smaller but if you want to just have something it can live in its whole life get a 20 gallon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 30, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Well adult cane toads get huge, but don't move much unless looking for a mate or if they're hungry. So I'd say an average 20 gallon tank would be good for an adult, a baby can be housed in something smaller but if you want to just have something it can live in its whole life get a 20 gallon


What about noww a nice one uh


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 30, 2017)

More plants


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 30, 2017)

G


----------



## Amos aranha (Dec 30, 2017)

R


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 30, 2017)

Amos aranha said:


> What about noww a nice one uh


Looks fine to me. They can live in just about anything as long as the soil is wet and there's a hiding spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amos aranha (Sep 6, 2018)

Rhat same frog nowadays he is beatifulllkk im so proud of him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvinxox (Sep 7, 2018)

That´s nice to hear.
How is it´s enclosure doing?


----------



## Amos aranha (Sep 25, 2018)

Not


Marvinxox said:


> That´s nice to hear.
> How is it´s enclosure doing?


 An enclosure any more he lives free in the house has just a mount of damp earth to sleep but he wlaks all the house


----------



## Amos aranha (Sep 25, 2018)

Xeckitaout


----------

